# Tell us about things that annoy you on the job site



## mike515 (Mar 14, 2021)

Not talking about major issues. More like smaller things that just bug you and you wish they would go away.

I hate it when ropes aren't put away the right way.
Every single person who works here seems to think they need to hit the chain brake before they shut off whatever saw they are running......so the brake is on every time I pick one up.
There is no reason to feather a saw twice before every cut. Like....vroom, vroom, vrooooooooom......It seems so silly but that is super annoying.
Raking away from the trucks so you can carry rakings over what you just cleaned up and have to do it again.

I bet I can probably think of 20 more stupid little things. What do you guys have?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 15, 2021)

Workers and their vehicles. Leaning rakes and shovels on my trucks/chipper. Amazingly poor saw skills. Workers and their vehicles.


----------



## Oldmaple (Mar 15, 2021)

Had one guy that wouldn't drive the truck without the lights on. Good safety thing. Was not as good at turning the lights off when he returned the truck to the shop at night.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 15, 2021)

Not related to arborist but pole barn business. Having a job trailer that is essentially a walk in tool box that I can’t walk in because at the end of everyday the boss and the piss ants just throw everything in there at the end of the day and slam the door. 

Last year I came to the end of my rope and chained the tounge of the trailer to the lull and dumped it out on the 60-200 pad we were working on and took the day to completely redo the organization of the trailer. That lasted about a month. Right back to my thousands of dollars in Milwaukee cordless tools laying on the ground getting walked on. I have been slowly taking batteries and tools home and leaving them there as the boss buys his own. It’s weird though because his end up on the shelf night


Another thing is charging batteries. At any given time there are 4-8 m18 battery chargers plugged in. People walk over take a charged battery out of the charger and leave the dead one on the shelf next to the charger.


----------



## CUCV (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm definitely guilty of some of your pet peeves. I worked with an arborist that was adamant about using the chain brake all the time and would give you the evil eye if he grabbed a saw or if you sent up a saw without the chain brake on. I ran a friends hot saw the other day and it felt so odd firing it up without a chain brake.

For me trash in the chips or with the logs drives me nuts. drinks without caps in my equipment and leaving windows open in trucks or equipment.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2021)

Raking slowly like an old person while the others are picking up heavy logs on to the truck. Arguing instead of doing what is asked! Being told what to do and then not doing it every time! Not helping when i back up a truck. Not standing in the mirror while backing up a truck and thinking you can see their hands. Wanting to get paid every day. Standing right next to me when I am talking to a homeowner and listening to every word instead of giving me some space.


----------



## medalist (Mar 15, 2021)

Well guys, in the golf course business this is considered "Par for the course" !

Could be worse. Lead by example.


----------



## PJ41 (Mar 15, 2021)

Unpacking new equipment and leaving the packing material strewn around the trailer.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 15, 2021)

Standing in the middle of the feed tray of the chipper and not off to a side.


----------



## dogone (Mar 15, 2021)

Had a helper so lazy he only put enough gas in truck to last for the day, never filled.I swear he only wiped his butt once a week.To lazy to do it every day.


----------



## southpaw (Mar 15, 2021)

Standing around with 1 hand in pocket and bottle of Mountain dew in the other
Standing around with both hands in pockets 
Questioning why they are being kicked off the job site


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2021)

capetrees said:


> Standing in the middle of the feed tray of the chipper and not off to a side.


Even AFTER you insist they dont !


----------



## capetrees (Mar 15, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Even AFTER you insist they dont !


I just have to swipe one guy once with a branch for them to get the hint. It's a safety issue, not productivity I tell them.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2021)

capetrees said:


> I just have to swipe one guy once with a branch for them to get the hint. It's a safety issue, not productivity I tell them.


That one way a semi intelligent person can learn yes.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 15, 2021)

Or when they’re running the chipper winch line out and they try to put it too far down the log/top (whichever) so it would go under the chipper if you winched it up. Then you tell them “only like six or eight inches from the butt”, and the still try and put it at like 24”. Omg, even if it was your first day you should be able to comprehend what only put the ****ing cable down eight inches means! Jesus.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 15, 2021)

Or when customers blab the price of a job out right in front of your help. Or worse yet when I’m off moving equipment and they give the ground guy my check - without an envelope.


----------



## since16 (Mar 15, 2021)

When the back of the chip truck is getting loaded with tools but i still got a pile of scrap to load. I dont want 2 barrels of debris on my saws.


----------



## southpaw (Mar 15, 2021)

OH the guy who puts the tip of the grab hook into the center of the chain link when your lifting heavy stuff


----------



## mike515 (Mar 15, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> Or when customers blab the price of a job out right in front of your help. Or worse yet when I’m off moving equipment and they give the ground guy my check - without an envelope.



Yep. My guys never ask how much we charged for a job (and actually not even my sons) but once in a while they find out. But I do tell them how much other things cost us and they are blown away by those numbers. We've had numerous talks about how numbers are relative. Even though this number is big to them....it isn't so big to me because I have to figure out how we're going to deal with expenses that are much larger.


----------



## Del_ (Mar 15, 2021)

An over abundance of dog poo can be real discouraging, especially for rope climbers.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 16, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> Or when customers blab the price of a job out right in front of your help. Or worse yet when I’m off moving equipment and they give the ground guy my check - without an envelope.


Meh.

Only idiots see the $$ amount and think they are getting **** for the work compared to the boss.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 16, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Meh.
> 
> Only idiots see the $$ amount and think they are getting **** for the work compared to the boss.



I’m not gonna argue about whether your average ground guy is an idiot or not, my main thing is that it’s in poor taste and these people should know better.

I’ve had my own business since I was 23, it took me long enough to learn through experience to shut my mouth talking about numbers in front of the guys, I don’t need Joe Blow customer doing it for me.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 16, 2021)

Send the guys to work in a neighborhood on one specific job and a neighbor pulls them off for the "while you're here" job.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 16, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> I’m not gonna argue about whether your average ground guy is an idiot or not, my main thing is that it’s in poor taste and these people should know better.
> 
> I’ve had my own business since I was 23, it took me long enough to learn through experience to shut my mouth talking about numbers in front of the guys, I don’t need Joe Blow customer doing it for me.


So are you there each time to collect payments?

I've had my guys handle that. Don't understand why you'd feel it's a secret that your guys can't know unless you are paying them **** and really raking it in.

I had a kid working for me say "wow, you make $500 for that?... and i got only $100?"

No, I brought in $500. Minus all sorts of expenses your $100 is likely better than I earned.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 16, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> So are you there each time to collect payments?
> 
> I've had my guys handle that. Don't understand why you'd feel it's a secret that your guys can't know unless you are paying them **** and really raking it in.
> 
> ...



I don’t even know where to start with that... so I’m just not going to.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 16, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> I don’t even know where to start with that... so I’m just not going to.


----------



## KarlD (Mar 16, 2021)

When it’s break time and one of the groundies walks off to the shop to get a drink and sandwich...and then wants to start his break when he gets back. That **** doesn’t fly


----------



## southpaw (Mar 16, 2021)

capetrees said:


> Send the guys to work in a neighborhood on one specific job and a neighbor pulls them off for the "while you're here" job.


I could see things like that affecting your health


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 16, 2021)

capetrees said:


> Send the guys to work in a neighborhood on one specific job and a neighbor pulls them off for the "while you're here" job.


You have to watch that crap.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 16, 2021)

I hate it when you're chipping brush and the neighbor just starts dragging his brush to the chipper and then asks if you can chip his too after he's already standing there with it (and then goes to get more).


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 16, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> I don’t even know where to start with that... so I’m just not going to.


If you say so.

Seems very strange to feel the bill amount is a secret. Did annoy me when a worker would not shut up though and say stuff around a customer like "wow, that's alot of money" "wow, I'd never pay that much"
Really dude?!

Most trades I've hired billed me and I paid the worker. They hand off the money to their boss who eventually pays them.
Would be odd to have a boss riding around billing and collecting payments.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 16, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> If you say so.
> 
> Seems very strange to feel the bill amount is a secret.
> 
> ...



Okay. Sounds like you’ve got it all figured out.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 16, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> You have to watch that crap.


I may have done that to the septic pumper once.
Asked if he had time to do mine after he was done a few houses over.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 16, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> Okay. Sounds like you’ve got it all figured out.


Nope, only God has it all figured out. The rest of us are just along for the ride.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 16, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> If you say so.
> 
> Seems very strange to feel the bill amount is a secret. Did annoy me when a worker would not shut up though and say stuff around a customer like "wow, that's alot of money" "wow, I'd never pay that much"
> Really dude?!
> ...



Where I live, usually the work is done and someone mails me a bill unless the boss happens to be there. I email bills to most customers....even if I'm there when the work gets finished. As I said on page 1.....price is almost never brought up between me and my guys (or gals). I don't think it has to be a "secret" but there is no advantage or reason that I can think of that it's a good idea to discuss it unless you are training someone to bid work. 

And it is possible to pay the highest wages of any tree company in your area AND still make bank. It doesn't have to be one or the other.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 17, 2021)

I guess if I was selling bundles of firewood or running a farm stand I wouldn’t mind the guys knowing what things went for. I suppose there’d be no way around it really.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Mar 17, 2021)

When you pick up a chainsaw, start it, and the chain starts running because the previous user didn't apply the chain brake like they're supposed to and can't seem to be understand why it's a safety issue.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 17, 2021)

WmTreeCo. said:


> When you pick up a chainsaw, start it, and the chain starts running because the previous user didn't apply the chain brake like they're supposed to and can't seem to be understand why it's a safety issue.


It's rare I use a chain brake. One of my saws had it gutted at some point and I've never bothered to fix it.

I do set it if handing a running to someone of course.


----------



## old guy (Mar 17, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> It's rare I use a chain brake. One of my saws had it gutted at some point and I've never bothered to fix it.
> 
> I do set it if handing a running to someone of course.


I never use it either.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 17, 2021)

WmTreeCo. said:


> When you pick up a chainsaw, start it, and the chain starts running because the previous user didn't apply the chain brake like they're supposed to and can't seem to be understand why it's a safety issue.



So when you're climbing or up in the bucket, you hit your chain brake every time you shut off your saw? Or do you start a saw with the chain in a place where you may get cut if the brake isn't on? If you have to have the brake on every time you start a saw, you should seriously re-evaluate how you are starting saws because there should never be a time where you have a chance to have an accident because your brake isn't on. If you have an accident because your brake wasn't on while starting a saw.....the problem is you.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Mar 18, 2021)

mike515 said:


> So when you're climbing or up in the bucket, you hit your chain brake every time you shut off your saw? Or do you start a saw with the chain in a place where you may get cut if the brake isn't on? If you have to have the brake on every time you start a saw, you should seriously re-evaluate how you are starting saws because there should never be a time where you have a chance to have an accident because your brake isn't on. If you have an accident because your brake wasn't on while starting a saw.....the problem is you.



I'll admit, my post was a bit tongue in cheek in response to your pet peeves about chain brakes. But....

You shouldn't assume I'm useless because I do things differently than you, and in return I won't assume your a hack that has no insight into current safety protocols taught by all trainers within the industry. 

Telling another grown man how to run his own power saw is low on my list of things to do, but on my site with my saws, chain brake is on at all times when not cutting wood. It's second nature to those who were taught it from the start. 

If you can handle a saw, it's not an issue, but I've seen greenhorns drop and mishandle saws when starting them. I've seen veterans do the same in wet/icy conditions. Throw a spinning chain into that mix and there could be injuries.


----------



## Rabid K9 (Mar 18, 2021)

WmTreeCo. said:


> I'll admit, my post was a bit tongue in cheek in response to your pet peeves about chain brakes. But....
> 
> You shouldn't assume I'm useless because I do things differently than you, and in return I won't assume your a hack that has no insight into current safety protocols taught by all trainers within the industry.
> 
> ...



Chain brakes were a pretty decent step forward in chainsaw safety, not sure why you wouldn't make use of them.

Know of far too many incidents with experienced operators.


----------



## Rabid K9 (Mar 18, 2021)

Smoking!!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 18, 2021)

Rabid K9 said:


> Smoking!!


Private phone calls and stopping work when real busy. They could use the phone when there is a lull.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Mar 18, 2021)

Rabid K9 said:


> Chain brakes were a pretty decent step forward in chainsaw safety, not sure why you wouldn't make use of them.
> 
> Know of far too many incidents with experienced operators.



I was explaining that I do make use of the brake at all times. Only time it comes off is to make a cut.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Mar 18, 2021)

When I was in CA a couple of my guys used to smoke weed in the truck and though that that somehow the smell wouldn't give them away!

Cleaning up dog poop.

Workers not getting along is a huge morale killer. One guy can ruin your crew. 

Customers expecting "add-ons" for free. 

When it takes forever to receive payment.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 18, 2021)

mikewhite85 said:


> When I was in CA a couple of my guys used to smoke weed in the truck and though that that somehow the smell wouldn't give them away!
> 
> Cleaning up dog poop.
> 
> ...


Ahh the , "can you just cut one more branch" which turns into one more on multiple Trees!


----------



## southpaw (Mar 18, 2021)

This is a good thread so homeowners can be a little more respectful to the guy who is trying to run a business 
It is also an eye opener for the workers to do things a little different too, their jobs may depend on it


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 18, 2021)

southpaw said:


> This is a good thread so homeowners can be a little more respectful to the guy who is trying to run a business
> It is also an eye opener for the workers to do things a little different too, their jobs may depend on it


Alright how about asking for a sandwich when a homeowner offers a drink. I can do this all day.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 18, 2021)

WmTreeCo. said:


> I'll admit, my post was a bit tongue in cheek in response to your pet peeves about chain brakes. But....
> 
> You shouldn't assume I'm useless because I do things differently than you, and in return I won't assume your a hack that has no insight into current safety protocols taught by all trainers within the industry.
> 
> ...



Let's just go with what I actually said....which should be pretty easy since you quoted it. I said that if the way someone starts a saw would cause an accident if the brake was off, they need to re-evaluate how they are starting a saw. I stand by that 100%. If someone forgets to set the brake and someone else picks up the saw and cuts themselves because the brake wasn't set....they are doing it wrong and I'm not afraid to tell anyone that. So take that to all your industry trainers and try to get them to explain how I'm wrong.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 18, 2021)

mike515 said:


> Let's just go with what I actually said....which should be pretty easy since you quoted it. I said that if the way someone starts a saw would cause an accident if the brake was off, they need to re-evaluate how they are starting a saw. I stand by that 100%. If someone forgets to set the brake and someone else picks up the saw and cuts themselves because the brake wasn't set....they are doing it wrong and I'm not afraid to tell anyone that. So take that to all your industry trainers and try to get them to explain how I'm wrong.


It as simple as this ,the operator should be aware of the chain brake. Meaning the person who picks it up should put the brake where he wants it .


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2021)

How about people like us who ask if we can have some of the wood?

Philbert


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 18, 2021)

Philbert said:


> How about people like us who ask if we can have some of the wood?
> 
> Philbert


That's not highly offensive. When I'm short of help it has been welcomed. There has been days I would have paid them to take it.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 18, 2021)

Philbert said:


> How about people like us who ask if we can have some of the wood?
> 
> Philbert


You can have all of the wood as far as I'm concerned! I even give people a discount if we don't have to haul logs or chip brush, etc. But we don't sell wood so it might be different if we did.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 18, 2021)

mike515 said:


> You can have all of the wood as far as I'm concerned! I even give people a discount if we don't have to haul logs or chip brush, etc. But we don't sell wood so it might be different if we did.


Especially when its 100 degrees out.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Mar 18, 2021)

mike515 said:


> Let's just go with what I actually said....which should be pretty easy since you quoted it. I said that if the way someone starts a saw would cause an accident if the brake was off, they need to re-evaluate how they are starting a saw. I stand by that 100%. If someone forgets to set the brake and someone else picks up the saw and cuts themselves because the brake wasn't set....they are doing it wrong and I'm not afraid to tell anyone that. So take that to all your industry trainers and try to get them to explain how I'm wrong.



No one's telling you you're wrong and no one's telling you what to do. Maybe you should add 'people who do things differently than me' to your original list.


----------



## Del_ (Mar 18, 2021)

The whole premise of putting blame on the last user for not putting the chain brake on is absurd.

It's not the dumbest thing I've ever heard, but it is in the running.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> When I'm short of help it has been welcomed.





mike515 said:


> You can have all of the wood as far as I'm concerned!


I have received some annoyed looks . . . 

Philbert


----------



## southpaw (Mar 19, 2021)

Philbert said:


> I have received some annoyed looks . . .
> 
> Philbert


These guys are doing some intense work and you just may have came along at the wrong time that's all
Their focus is not getting hurt or causing property damage so any distraction from their work could get you a mean mug , especially if things are going goofy that day 
Good of you to ask that question here , shows you have respect for what they do .........waiting till they are on lunch would probably be best time to ask


----------



## Harmon (Mar 19, 2021)

New guys. Especially ones with one season doing something vaguely related, like "I was on fire crew last season down in Oregon" and now they know everything about commercial / residential tree service


----------



## mike515 (Mar 19, 2021)

WmTreeCo. said:


> No one's telling you you're wrong and no one's telling you what to do. Maybe you should add 'people who do things differently than me' to your original list.



I'm actually going to add "people with no reading comprehension" to my original list. Every one of your posts in this thread is you responding to something that nobody said. I never said anyone was telling me what to do. I never said you were useless. I said what I said and it's there for everyone to read. I stand behind that. I have been training people for nearly 30 years. We have never had an insurance claim on property or work comp, we've never had a lost time injury, we've never had someone get cut with a saw. We have an almost flawless safety history for almost 3 decades. I am the reason for that. I am almost obsessed with safety. I'm not tired of saying that and I hope you are saying exactly the same thing. 

If you're going to post the same kind of posts, I'm probably just not going to respond to you anymore. But be safe and good luck.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 19, 2021)

Harmon said:


> New guys. Especially ones with one season doing something vaguely related, like "I was on fire crew last season down in Oregon" and now they know everything about commercial / residential tree service


I have one of those fire guys right now. He has worked here maybe 5 or 6 times. He leaves for different jobs and then comes back during his slow times. I honestly wish he would never leave. He's one of the best guys I've ever had working for me. But he doesn't act like he knows everything. He's the opposite and I wish I had 10 of him. He doesn't know that but that's what I think of him.


----------



## southpaw (Mar 19, 2021)

Harmon said:


> New guys. Especially ones with one season doing something vaguely related, like "I was on fire crew last season down in Oregon" and now they know everything about commercial / residential tree service


Like in any trade, there are the ones that know just enough to be dangerous


----------



## Harmon (Mar 19, 2021)

mike515 said:


> I actually have one of those fire guys right now. He has worked here maybe 5 or 6 times. He leaves for different jobs and then comes back during his slow times. I honestly wish he would never leave. He's one of the best guys I've ever had working for me. But he doesn't act like he knows everything. He's the opposite and I wish I had 10 of him. He doesn't know that but that's what I think of him.


Well heck I dont mean to say all the guys that come off fire crew background are annoying know it alls. The good ones are rare but thats probably true with any profession. Please disreagard my bad attitude


----------



## mike515 (Mar 19, 2021)

Harmon said:


> Well heck I dont mean to say all the guys that come off fire crew background are annoying know it alls. The good ones are rare but thats probably true with any profession. Please disreagard my bad attitude


I didn't take it that way at all. I know what you meant,


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge (Mar 19, 2021)

Customers complaining about free chips if there are sticks in them, or just wanting a few yards, or wanting me to dump 12 yards on a small tarp. They are free—- how about you take what you get and ****?!

kind of related — gave a lady a deal on grinding some Arb stumps because that go fast— but it turned out there were twice as many as I listed on the estimate because the mung under the hedge covered them up. Missed two and did I hear about that. After I offered to grub them out with a Pulaski, went over the next day, and told her husband I should wait until the concrete hardened around the posts the fence guy had set (and why didn’t he chop them out?!).


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 19, 2021)

Philbert said:


> I have received some annoyed looks . . .
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, no offense, but that would probably be me (with the annoyed look). I’ve been doing this long enough to be sick of them all. People wanting the wood, people wanting the branches for wood... beer can sized firewood. Cherry galls for wood working.. burl lovers, mushroom hunters.... anything to do with black walnut or cherry logs.....


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 19, 2021)

Basically anything to do with recycling the tree for anything other than bark mulch turns into a headache inevitably.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 19, 2021)

Philbert said:


> I have received some annoyed looks . . .
> 
> Philbert


Pay them .


----------



## CUCV (Mar 19, 2021)

Philbert, years ago I was in your shoes scrounging firewood. Good on you to ask here. Best not ask when any equipment is running. I hate shutting my saw off or trying to talk when the chipper is running. Often times my payment is contingent of completing the job including log removal. Final raking and blowing is often not complete until the logs are removed as well.

The look you can get from a customer that wants to keep the firewood is priceless when I winch the top and large limbs into the chipper. I now try to be clear that the firewood left behind will likely be 6"+ and will be in log form not cut to length and left where they lie. Regardless it still always leads to a conversation, "can't you just cut it smaller and move it over there."


----------



## mike515 (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone else using my saw. I can use any saw I want but I don't want anyone using my saw. They actually took a marker and wrote my name on my saw so they know it's mine.  

Why is that? Yesterday one of the guys told me "After the week we've had, I really think we need to sharpen all of our saws". "We" need to sharpen all of our saws? My saw is just fine.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 19, 2021)

mike515 said:


> Anyone else using my saw. I can use any saw I want but I don't want anyone using my saw. They actually took a marker and wrote my name on my saw so they know it's mine.
> 
> Why is that? Yesterday one of the guys told me "After the week we've had, I really think we need to sharpen all of our saws". "We" need to sharpen all of our saws? My saw is just fine.


That's one of the top annoyances yes.


----------



## holeycow (Mar 19, 2021)

Whining about the other guys


----------



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2021)

CUCV said:


> Good on you to ask here. Best not ask when any equipment is running


I'm good about that. I am usually just looking for one or two logs to test chainsaws on. And something I can fit in my car. Most crews don't want to see me with a chainsaw on their jobsite.

Philbert


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 19, 2021)

southpaw said:


> These guys are doing some intense work and you just may have came along at the wrong time that's all
> Their focus is not getting hurt or causing property damage so any distraction from their work could get you a mean mug , especially if things are going goofy that day
> Good of you to ask that question here , shows you have respect for what they do .........waiting till they are on lunch would probably be best time to ask


Now that will really pizz them off if you bother them when eating!


----------



## southpaw (Mar 19, 2021)

That's juicy , your going to enjoy retirement that's waiting for you , it's a good place


----------



## hosocat (Mar 19, 2021)

Ok. Just to cause trouble...if you complain about people not setting the chain brake after they use the saw, do you also complain about guys who leave the toilet seat up?


----------



## mike515 (Mar 19, 2021)

hosocat said:


> Ok. Just to cause trouble...if you complain about people not setting the chain brake after they use the saw, do you also complain about guys who leave the toilet seat up?


I think if you are starting your penis in a safe way, it shouldn't matter if the seat is up or down. If you are starting your penis in a way that would cause an accident if the seat was down, you need to seriously re-evaluate the way you are starting your penis.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Mar 20, 2021)

H


hosocat said:


> Ok. Just to cause trouble...if you complain about people not setting the chain brake after they use the saw, do you also complain about guys who leave the toilet seat up?



He also rigged his truck to start while in gear because anyone who can't safely handle a vehicle that starts in motion should seriously reevaluate their ability to drive a vehicle.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 20, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, no offense, but that would probably be me (with the annoyed look). I’ve been doing this long enough to be sick of them all. People wanting the wood, people wanting the branches for wood... beer can sized firewood. Cherry galls for wood working.. burl lovers, mushroom hunters.... anything to do with black walnut or cherry logs.....


Put a cost on what they want and watch them go away.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Mar 21, 2021)

mike515 said:


> I'm actually going to add "people with no reading comprehension" to my original list. Every one of your posts in this thread is you responding to something that nobody said. I never said anyone was telling me what to do. I never said you were useless. I said what I said and it's there for everyone to read. I stand behind that. I have been training people for nearly 30 years. We have never had an insurance claim on property or work comp, we've never had a lost time injury, we've never had someone get cut with a saw. We have an almost flawless safety history for almost 3 decades. I am the reason for that. I am almost obsessed with safety. I'm not tired of saying that and I hope you are saying exactly the same thing.
> 
> If you're going to post the same kind of posts, I'm probably just not going to respond to you anymore. But be safe and good luck.



That's a good safety record, you should be proud. 

"I am almost obsessed with safety."

Usually safety obsessed people are open to new ways of trying to keep people safe. You don't see how starting with brake on could prevent a greenhorn from getting hurt?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 21, 2021)

This is my new favorite thread. Just the title alone makes me wanna pounce. Lol


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 21, 2021)

Getting those all too familiar letters from the Department of Labor and trying to guess which Loser it’s gonna be this time. Haha


----------



## mike515 (Mar 21, 2021)

WmTreeCo. said:


> That's a good safety record, you should be proud.
> 
> "I am almost obsessed with safety."
> 
> Usually safety obsessed people are open to new ways of trying to keep people safe. You don't see how starting with brake on could prevent a greenhorn from getting hurt?


As I previously stated....everybody who works here uses chain brakes every single time.....except for me. So it really isn't even an issue to debate. I and a few others in this thread have said that not using them is just how we've always done it so we are used to it. Do I require it? No. Because I am already a step safer by making sure that nobody is starting saws in an unsafe manner...which was my original point to start with. I'm not saying that you shouldn't use a brake. My point was and is that you should be starting and running saws in a way that would still be safe if you didn't have a brake. We didn't have brakes on some saws back in the day so we learned differently.


----------



## Bango Skank (Mar 24, 2021)

Philbert said:


> How about people like us who ask if we can have some of the wood?
> 
> Philbert


I like asking them if they think firewood just grows on trees. 
If it’s mine to haul away I usually let them take it if they’re talking right now. If I sold a cleanup, I can’t wait around for them to borrow someone’s trailer and come back tomorrow or something.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 24, 2021)

Bango Skank said:


> If it’s mine to haul away I usually let them take it if they’re talking right now.


As I noted, I am usually just looking for some practice logs. And I try to be polite about it. Some guys are happy to not haul stuff, especially if they do not have to handle it twice.

Before my garage was full, a neighbor had a very large silver maple removed; the tree company was thrilled to put a lot of that wood over my fence! But I understand liability concerns, and interruptions can be an issue. I try to polite, respectful, and leave any scrounge pile 'neater than when I found it'!

Philbert


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 24, 2021)

Stupid help that takes 2 hours to split a half cord with a machine and not even stack it.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 24, 2021)

When customers come out after you've spent a couple of hours climbing their backyard tree and ask if it would be too much of a bother to go back to the top and get the tiny branch they think will be a problem.

Years ago, we had an old lady ask me to go back up her locust tree three times. I spent all morning climbing and dead-wooding that thing....before she asked me the first time. That was the day that we started doing all dead-wooding by the hour unless I think you are the kind of customer to just let me do it how I think it should be done.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 24, 2021)

mike515 said:


> When customers come out after you've spent a couple of hours climbing their backyard tree and ask if it would be too much of a bother to go back to the top and get the tiny branch they think will be a problem.
> 
> Years ago, we had an old lady ask me to go back up her locust tree three times. I spent all morning climbing and dead-wooding that thing....before she asked me the first time. That was the day that we started doing all dead-wooding by the hour unless I think you are the kind of customer to just let me do it how I think it should be done.


More money shuts them up.


----------



## Mr. K (Mar 26, 2021)

What gets me is when I fail to properly close or forget to close the bar oil cap. I don't know how many times I have done this, hopefully less than once a year, but with my Stihl it is easier to do if I fill it up right to the top. Anyone else ever do this or is it just me?


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m curious if you guys that do tree work have this happen to you?
You are busy at your task, requires a lot of attention and concentration. Random person comes over, sees your busy as heck and decides to talk to you. Proceeds to tell you how they used to do your job(whatever that may be) for however long (pick a number it’s bs). Then they proceed to tell you about their life against your will and violate your ears and brain with their drivel. You are concentrating on your job and cannot get away from them! You cannot tell them to Eff off because it would be (any number of employment reasons) unprofessional. I think it might depend on your profession but I’m curious if it happens to others.


----------



## Harmon (Mar 26, 2021)

Not if the chipper is going full tilt. Then it is okay to escort whomever by the elbow to some distance away for their own safety and you will never hear any thing they said!


----------



## Stonesforbrains (Mar 26, 2021)

Harmon said:


> Not if the chipper is going full tilt. Then it is okay to escort whomever by the elbow to some distance away for their own safety and you will never hear any thing they said!


No such luck in my line of work. Didn’t think about you guys having the chipper rocking to avoid the unwanted conversations!


----------



## mike515 (Mar 27, 2021)

Two things I just thought of......

Maybe I already posted this one but.......The guy who calls you for an estimate and tries to minimize what you're doing because he wants a cheap price. He will say something like "I want you to 'just' put it on the ground....probably won't take a guy like you more than 5 minutes to just drop it over! I can handle it after that." Probably won't take me long but if you think it's that easy...why don't you just do it yourself? Because you know you don't have the chops to do it and you know that I do. So now we're just thinking about how much it's worth. The difference is.....I don't care which one of us does it and you do. 

The second one is the guy who thinks he knows almost as much as you. You're game-planning and this neighbor is standing next to you saying "I think if you just cut this part off and put a rope in it...you can probably pull the whole tree over this direction". He will tell you that he doesn't know quite as much as you know but he did cut firewood with his grandpa for 6 years when he was a kid so he isn't new to this job. Seriously....get the **** off my job site.

Edit to say....I'm not that bitter. I just think that kind of thing once in a while. I don't actually say it.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 27, 2021)

mike515 said:


> Two things I just thought of......
> 
> Maybe I already posted this one but.......The guy who calls you for an estimate and tries to minimize what you're doing because he wants a cheap price. He will say something like "I want you to 'just' put it on the ground....probably won't take a guy like you more than 5 minutes to just drop it over! I can handle it after that." Probably won't take me long but if you think it's that easy...why don't you just do it yourself? Because you know you don't have the chops to do it and you know that I do. So now we're just thinking about how much it's worth. The difference is.....I don't care which one of us does it and you do.
> 
> ...



Lol. “I’m not that bitter. I just think that kind of thing once in a while.” Yeah, me too. I’m not bitter either. I just need to get a lot of **** done and am running on a very tight schedule and can’t afford any aggravations. Lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 27, 2021)

Firewood, burl hunters, all that ****. These people need help way beyond their trees.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 27, 2021)

mike515 said:


> Two things I just thought of......
> 
> Maybe I already posted this one but.......The guy who calls you for an estimate and tries to minimize what you're doing because he wants a cheap price. He will say something like "I want you to 'just' put it on the ground....probably won't take a guy like you more than 5 minutes to just drop it over! I can handle it after that." Probably won't take me long but if you think it's that easy...why don't you just do it yourself? Because you know you don't have the chops to do it and you know that I do. So now we're just thinking about how much it's worth. The difference is.....I don't care which one of us does it and you do.
> 
> ...


I dont even bother with the ones that ask is it cheaper if! You know whats going to happen.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 27, 2021)

Mr. K said:


> What gets me is when I fail to properly close or forget to close the bar oil cap. I don't know how many times I have done this, hopefully less than once a year, but with my Stihl it is easier to do if I fill it up right to the top. Anyone else ever do this or is it just me?


Wait till the gas cap opens and dumps on your nuts!


----------



## TBS (Mar 27, 2021)

I hate it when it's your day off and you get texts waking you up then periodically throughout the morning because your coworkers are to lazy to send an individual a text and use the one with sent to ten different people on Tuesday.

I also hate it when my boss sends the guy who doesn't have a clue how to cut a twig let alone rotten elms, 4 ft diameter blue oaks, 50 ft tall pines tangled up in other trees, and 80 ft tall eucs instead of me who is cutting the damn trees and actually worked with the tree survey guy. Then get told you weren't supposed to cut those trees they aren't on the list...my response was they all had cracks in the trunks because they are ROTTEN!! You wanted me to leave those ugly mistletoe infested elms and take down perfectly good oak...yeah that makes sense.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 28, 2021)

leaving the job empty handed! 

when ground crew or climber wander out of back yard to truck yet carrying nothing


----------



## Mr. K (Mar 28, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Wait till the gas cap opens and dumps on your nuts!


I guess that's why I don't smoke.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 28, 2021)

New guys trying to put my tools back in the truck and nobody has even showed them how or where things go yet. That really pisses me off.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 28, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> New guys trying to put my tools back in the truck and nobody has even showed them how or where things go yet. That really pisses me off.


but who gets the smack? The guy trying to do his job with no guidance or the guys that didn't show him what to do or where to put it?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 28, 2021)

Seeing someone struggling with a task and standing around with your fingers in your ass.

Don't understand what brain cells are lacking there. Even if you don't know how to help, there's always "do you need an extra hand? Can I do anything to help?"


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 28, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> New guys trying to put my tools back in the truck and nobody has even showed them how or where things go yet. That really pisses me off.


Pisses you off that people are trying to learn and get work done, even without being an "expert" yet?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 28, 2021)

mikewhite85 said:


> When I was in CA a couple of my guys used to smoke weed in the truck and though that that somehow the smell wouldn't give them away!
> 
> Cleaning up dog poop.
> 
> ...


Can smell that 500 yards away. I'd almost rather stuff my nose in a hobo's ass crack.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 28, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> New guys trying to put my tools back in the truck and nobody has even showed them how or where things go yet. That really pisses me off.


How about when they put them on the ground near the truck?


----------



## capetrees (Mar 28, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Can smell that 500 yards away. I'd almost rather stuff my nose in a hobo's ass crack.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 29, 2021)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Pisses you off that people are trying to learn and get work done, even without being an "expert" yet?



Oh, I forgot, this is the infant thread now. There is an Arborist 101 forum, you do realize that, right? Just saying.

And yeah, it pisses me off when new guys pile my tools away like a zombie apocalypse. Pole saws with the head still on and no sheath pushed through to the rope side, grcs leaning against the door and ready to flomp out, that sort of thing. Yes, it pisses me off. Would much rather them just leave stuff beside the truck at that rate.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 29, 2021)

First thing I teach new guys is “less is more”. If you wanna show what a hard worker you are, do it with a rake of something. Lol


----------

